# More lemming pictures



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought I would show you how my steppe lemming colonies "work" the 3rd generation (6 babies) have just arrived and they're being cared for mainly by their older siblings from the 2nd generation (5 babies). 

Mum sits with them to feed (mostly during the day) but she's out and about eating and running on her wheel with Daddy lemming most of the evening and the little ones all "huddle" - they're desperatly cute so I thought I would share, I don't think you can ever have enough of baby pictures :2thumb:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are soooooooo cute, I think in the future I need some of these:flrt:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

oh yes of course you "need" some :flrt: they really are very sweet and I end up with most of them up my sleeves, you put your hand in to feed and they clamber onto you it's really funny!!


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

omg how adorable:flrt:


----------



## shelby (Oct 11, 2005)

they are just adorable.


----------

